# GT La Bomba VS NS Surge Evo



## jglenn6 (May 8, 2014)

With the Louisville Mega Caverns being only a 2 hour drive and all the previous BMX only parks allowing mountain bikes, I'm wanting to get a do everything bike. It's going to be mainly used for freeriding the mega caverns and local skills areas, but will also be the bike that I will allow a few of my friends to ride whenever we go out on the trails. So far, I have narrowed it down to two bikes. 

The first bike is the GT La Bomba. I'd get it used and specifically try and get the 2013 or 2014 model. $500-$1000 assembled.

The other bike is the NS Surge Evo. I'll have to build it, but I already have a set of bars and a 650b wheelset that I could use. $600-$1100 that i have to assemble. 

What would you do? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Bongkie1000 (Feb 14, 2014)

Go with the Surge. It's chromoly which is super strong and can accomodate different fork travel options and is ready for your wheelset.


----------



## jglenn6 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks for your input. I actually contacted NS and they suggested their Eccentric over the Surge which has me thinking. If I got the Eccentric, I won't have to convert my hubs in order to swap wheelsets from my GT Sensor over, but would it be as playful as I want it to be? Any input?


----------

